# Flip Pallot at FTU



## Mrs. Let's Go (Oct 25, 2005)

Ever watch "Walker Cay Chronicles" or "Fishing The Keys" on your favorite sports channel? Well come meet Flip Pallot in person.
*Fishing Tackle Unlimited 
And 
Yeti Coolers *
Are proud to present
*Flip Pallot*
Book Signing and Meet & Greet 
Saturday, May 16th, 2009 
12800 Gulf Freeway location at Fuqua Exit 
10:30 am - Noon and 1:00 pm - 3:00 pm


----------



## BUBAFISH (Jun 10, 2008)

I MIS HIS SHOWS.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

whos' flip pallot?


----------



## Mrs. Let's Go (Oct 25, 2005)

*This is the bio from his site. This should answer your question.*

*Who's Flip ?&#8230;&#8230; Let me see if I can make the introduction:*
Flip was born and raised in the middle of a triangle smack between Biscayne Bay, The Florida Everglades and the Florida Keys. His folks were born there as well and were early pioneers of Dade County. It was a wonderful place for a young man to grow up (to whatever extent Flip has grown up). It was the perfect crucible in which to form a total outdoorsman&#8230;and form that man it did! Flip's life indeed took shape in the swirling tides of those mysterious estuaries as he studied the patterns of migratory waterfowl, deer, hogs, turkeys and all manner of fish (this all accomplished while he might have been studying his lessons in school).
In the middle 1950's his constant companions were John Emery (who he'd been in first grade with), Norman Duncan (the Duncan Loop), and Chico Fernandez (Everyone knows Chico). These four inseparables could be found along the shores of the Bay and down through the Keys or stalking the banks of the Tamiami Trail Canal most days after work. All four finished school during the evenings at the University of Miami (a whole other story!!!!).

From 1963-1967 Flip was in the jungles of Panama as a linguist with the U.S. Army. Fishing there and throughout Central America was wonderful, offering a preview of a fishing life in exotic destinations to come.
After returning from service, Flips' career as a banker began&#8230;and lasted "Way too long" according to him. I once heard him say "Every day I'd put on a coat and tie, go to the bank and lend folks money to go do their dream, and at the end of the day I was still there, in my coat and tie, with my dream unfulfilled."

He finally got up the courage to leave the bank&#8230;which led to his second career as a fishing and hunting guide; a career that lasted 12 wonderful years and morphed into his third career&#8230;Television! Perhaps "Morphed" is not the right word. His career as a guide was actually ended by Hurricane Andrew. Flip and his wife Diane (he calls her D.B.) lived in Homestead, Florida when Andrew whirled in one evening destroying their home and scattering their property. Pretty much everything was lost. Friends like John "Dozer" Donnell, "Lefty" Kreh, Ted Jurascik, Joe Lunsford, Randy Miller, Glenn Lau, Mike Ehlers and Ron Hinman showed up immediately and pulled Flip and Diane's spirits out of the wreckage. But with his skiff, airboat, truck and tackle all gone, Flip was out of the guide business. Diane and Flip left South Florida and relocated at Mims&#8230;in Central Florida&#8230;between the St. Johns River and the Mosquito Lagoon. Yet more fertile ground for the total outdoorsman! The production of outdoor television became his third career.

Episodes of the ABC American Sportsman and the Outdoor Life series are where it all began (with the help of Stu Apte and Glenn Lau). His first series, on his own, was the Saltwater Angler, which aired for two years on TBS. Following that the Walkers Cay Chronicles was born and aired original programming for 16 seasons on ESPN. Along the way a couple of seasons with Mr. Glenn Lau filming Quest for Adventure which aired on OLN. Finally, last year, Fishing the Keys on the VERSUS network.

Flip has written a book called Mangroves, Memories and Magic and has just completed a two DVD set entitled All the Best: A Conversation with Flip and Lefty Kreh. His newest book, a biography of Lefty Kreh has hit the stands.

Flip still lives at Mims with his best fishing buddy D.B. His daughter Brooke and granddaughter Sora are keeping an eye on his native Dade County.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

i was kidding... i used to BS with him at the boat ramp all the time.


----------



## Mrs. Let's Go (Oct 25, 2005)

Sorry, I have to take all questions seriously in my job. You wouldn't believe the questions I get...and most aren't kidding. 

But now if there is anyone out there who might not know...they have the answer.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Don't apologize, ma'am. I was just fooling around.

And I _would_ believe the questions you get.

by the way, please tell me you copied and pasted all that stuff...otherwise I owe you the apology!


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

Ish said:


> i was kidding... i used to BS with him at the boat ramp all the time.


Is he as cool as he seems on the show? They had a special about him on some channel the other day and he was big into bow hunting and he said he would duck hunt a lot too.


----------



## Gigabite285 (Oct 16, 2006)

I met Flip at iFly when they had him for a signing. He is a super nice guy; my dad and I must have talked with him for an hour about boats and fishing. I've noticed that a lot of pro fisherman/celebrity fisherman are very condescending when talking to me because I'm young, but Flip was the polar opposite. If you have the chance I would highly suggest going to meet him.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

houfinchaser said:


> Is he as cool as he seems on the show? They had a special about him on some channel the other day and he was big into bow hunting and he said he would duck hunt a lot too.


he's a very pleasant gentleman. just a regular guy like anyone else, but with a different sort of job.

we never really talked fishing, it was mainly about boats, general b.s., etc.


----------



## Mrs. Let's Go (Oct 25, 2005)

Don't worry, I did cut and paste the bio info.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Great guy, and very fun to listen to his stories. I heard one of his presentations about 5-6 years ago at a Houston Shallow water conclave, and instead of making a formal presentation, he just said he would take questions for a half hour or so.

My question was, "Flip, you've done it all, fished everywhere for everything. If you could do one thing that would be the most fun for you next weekend, what woud it be??" His answer was, "You probably won't like this, but I would like to go whitetail deer hunting with my longbow." Very interesting guy.

THE JAMMER


----------



## Mrs. Let's Go (Oct 25, 2005)

Just a reminder! Flip will be here at the Fishing Tackle Unlimited, 12800 Gulf Frwy location tomorrow.

You can also catch him on the air with Doug Pike between 8 - 9 am, 790AM-The Sports Animal. It should be a great interview. You can shoot him and/or Doug questions via intant messaging on http://www.790kbme.com/main.html, just look to the right under "Listen Live Now".


----------

